# What is this beast?



## chiroone (Jan 8, 2018)

Does anybody have any idea what this beast is. Reported to be a Southbend, I saw it on craigslist and I called the owner and he knows virtually nothing about it. He tells me he thinks it’s 8 feet long. With all those open belts, it has to be an older model. Any info would be appreciated. He’s wanting something like $1500 but I could probably get it less


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 8, 2018)

Boat anchor.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2018)

It is a south bend and it is quite old. as long as the ways aren't worn out it could be a useful machine. It's a little rusty but could be cleaned up, looks like the paint has been kept up. Worth a look if you can get it cheap, see if you can run it. I would take it apart to move it though.
8' long...........I wonder what the swing is?


----------



## chips&more (Jan 8, 2018)

The tool post could be the best/only thing going for it.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 8, 2018)

I would not turn my nose up at it as some might, but just the same, its all about condition, condition, condition; if it is in good condition with regard for wear, it could be useful, but I think the price is too high; half would be a good starting point.


----------



## brino (Jan 8, 2018)

I am with Greg on this one. As long as the ways are okay, I'd consider it.(....if I had the space of course! )
-brino


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Jan 8, 2018)

The QC gear box dates it the early 1920’s, maybe a bit earlier. I think that  style gear box stuck around until the 1930’s on some machines.   Look for an inspection plate on the end of thegesr cover mounted on the headstock - if the plate is still attached, it will tell you the swing, length and which catalog number that SB originally listed it for sale.  Might be a SN on the tail end somewhere, but the catalog number will be the defining criteria for determining age (SB had several different numbering schemes over the years, but only one sequential catalog number series).

Don’t let anyone tell you this is a boat anchor just because of its age.  My SB 9 x 48 was made in 1924 and it still has original scrape marks along the bed and crosss slide. It’s still as tight and solid as the day it was sold. These old barn finds are still around- and some are in excellent condition.

Yet Many are clapped out, certainly. So when you go look, do a T/I for wear on the bed and under the tailstock.  And try to pin down what the owner knows about it’s history.  If it’s been in the family, sitting under a tarp in the garage for 80 years, might be a very nice machine!

Glenn


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Jan 9, 2018)

My 1918 South Bend makes parts good enough for me. It’s a 13 x 7ft, but no QCGB (I do have all the change gears). The apron controls are the same but the 4 attachment points on top are a little different (those seem heavier duty).
Mine does not have that cool drive unit on top. It has a previous owner made unit with the cone pulley and leather belt.
The only identifier mine has is the serial number on the far right side. Also have the thick cast brass tags but no id numbers on them.
I paid $300 for mine, but needed a lot of love aesthetically.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Jan 9, 2018)

Pictures, man, Pictures.  Them’s the rules! Pictures or it didn’t happen. 

I’ve seen that interesting drive unit before also, but can’t remember in what context.  I know my 1924 SB catalog shows these lathes still with overhead head belt systems.  In many parts of America, electrification had not yet happened during the ‘20’s, particularity the rural areas, so SB, indeed most other machinery vendors, still offered belt systems as well as various electric motor drive options.  Maybe the overhead motor mount is in the catalog.  I’ll have to dig it out and look...

Glenn


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Jan 9, 2018)

__


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 9, 2018)

The Japanese made a lathe back in the day that looks very similar to that.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 9, 2018)

Judging by the concrete blocks on the background, it appears to be an  "x" X 48" with around 80" OAL.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 9, 2018)

4ssss said:


> Boat anchor.


Come on guys, be nice now!!!!


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 9, 2018)

Glenn has it close on age.  I would say mid to late 1920's.  Look at the half nut lever on the apron, that's almost a dead giveaway along with the QCGB.  Doesn't look that bad.  It don't look molested, yet.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 9, 2018)

chiroone said:


> the owner and he knows virtually nothing about it.



He may not know about the box of Aloris type tool  holders hidden in the tool chest to the left. Make  sure you get them, too. Look for the rest of the taper attachment, too.


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Jan 11, 2018)

Let’s see if you can get some photos attached.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Jan 11, 2018)

Cgantnor5150,

Nice looking lathe. The original legs are a rarity these days.

SB’s from the 20’s all had black colored  ‘Japonning’ as a finish - a mineral called Gilsonite, AKA asphaultum melted, mixed and thinned with linseed oil, turpinitine and lamp black.  Then baked on to form a very durable and impervious finish.  Yours looks like Japanning. Very nice indeed.  The one for sale on Craigslist is blue, maybe grey, which indicates it has been refinished sometime in the past - likely as a result of long term usage and eventuall refurbishment. Not necessarily a bad thing, just something to keep in mind when looking to see if there are any hidden signs of excessive wear.

Glenn


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Jan 11, 2018)

When I got it, it was red. I stripped the red and found that black, thick coating. It seemed to have a metal flake to it and I thought it was just decades of gunk and chips. Did a little research and found out about the Japponing. I painted over it with Rustoleum Industrial Black and White between the ways (supposedly that was the stock color scheme at the time). Got the original rocker tool post and large back plate and possibly original 3 and 4 jaw chucks. It was quite a rebuild - took it could completely apart and went through everything.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 11, 2018)

I had not yet seen a SB lathe without any gear guards; is there evidence of there ever being such?  There would be bolt holes below the gears in front and back of the headstock; the end train guard was mounted on a bracket that clamped to the rear vee way behind the headstock.


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Jan 11, 2018)

There are holes in front below the gears for sure. I’d have to look and see if the rear holes are there (I’m sure they are). Didn’t have guards when I purchased it. 
I do have the end cover but the bracket where it attaches to the bed is broken. Haven’t fabbed one yet (or spent money for a used one).


----------



## benmychree (Jan 11, 2018)

Cgantner5150 said:


> There are holes in front below the gears for sure. I’d have to look and see if the rear holes are there (I’m sure they are). Didn’t have guards when I purchased it.
> I do have the end cover but the bracket where it attaches to the bed is broken. Haven’t fabbed one yet (or spent money for a used one).


When I look at a machine like this, I do not think of mangled fingers, but of chips being caught and eating up the gears; I'd be keeping my eye out for a parts machine.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 11, 2018)

Those boat anchors led the industrial revolution. Some of those machines I turned out beautiful parts on in the 70s. I had to use lots of indicators to keep Ck on backlash and wear over a hundred years of use. I'd say Ck it out and at least make an offer if it looks good enough to use. It has the qcgb so that's a big plus.


----------

